
Bob Dylan and the 'Hot Hand' - tintinnabula
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/bob-dylan-and-the-hot-hand
======
mc32
Huh?

In sports or games of chance the hot hand can be argued. Someone goes on a
streak, it's mostly physical (and some psychological?) and chance But when
you're creating, even in spurts, that is not a "hot hand" you're in a creative
groove, whatever, but it's not a hot hand. Also hot hands happen over a very
short period of time, whereas times of maximum creative output can last years,
decades. Players don't go on a streak lasting more than a few games
--sometimes only minutes in basketball or hockey.

At least intuitively they seem to be very different things.

~~~
PeterWhittaker
Well said - you saved me from trying to craft similar words.

